# Videos > Instructional Videos >  MSR Seagull cook pot

## Soggybottomboy

This MSR Seagull cook pot was something my buddy Survivor Johnny picked and added to his emergency kit. This is a very sturdy stainless steel cook pot that would be great for camping. This video is a quick review and demonstration of how he uses this pot. Watch and enjoy. Oh, and Merry Christmas.

----------


## hunter63

Pretty cool, thanks for the review....
When I first read this topic, I thought y'all were cooking up a seagull.....sky rat, flying garbage disposal.....eeeehw

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I own a few of those pots in different sizes and they're very durable and make great survival kit containers.

    MSR Stowaway Pots: http://cascadedesigns.com/msr/cookwa...y-pots/product

----------


## finallyME

> I thought y'all were cooking up a seagull.....sky rat, flying garbage disposal.....eeeehw


We call 'em albino crows around here.   :Smile:

----------


## chinookpilot77

love my MSR.  bought the 1.1L for 15 bucks shipped, used on ebay...pretty much the best day of my life.  haha

----------

